# cai...rice burner??? uhhh



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I dont know about this one i've norm seen this company put out intakes for hondas and crap. Take a look

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ryZ38634QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

oooo shiny, and pretty colors!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I think I'm in love!!!!


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Check out the Gravana cai for the gto. I have one on my 04 sounds good and looks good too. I get many compliments on it and gravana is a gm supplier I believe the web site is www.gravana.com


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

close, actually it's http://www.gravanatuning.com/


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks I just came back to correct the web site address and its been corrected


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

jagyro said:


> I dont know about this one i've norm seen this company put out intakes for hondas and crap. Take a look
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Pont...ryZ38634QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



CAI's weren't around till the ricers came into the market. That said, it's pretty hard to screw up the design of one. Not to mention the gains you'd get on a GTO it appears are pretty minimal, esp. since none of them are a true CAI


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

HotRodGuy said:


> CAI's weren't around till the ricers came into the market. That said, it's pretty hard to screw up the design of one. Not to mention the gains you'd get on a GTO it appears are pretty minimal, esp. since none of them are a true CAI


Ugh...no offense...but "we" were ramming cold air into our carbs in the 60's man...you should've seen some of the plumbing we came up with
I think you mean...aftermarket/custom CAI's did not have the financial support nor market until ricers....Ricers did not invent CAI....in no shape nor form...Now HRG...you and me are gonna be buds for sure...WTF do you mean none are true? And in the same breath say it is hard to screw one up? On our cars it is more critical to have the IAT placement down versus some Texas Rigged CAI....wouldnt you say man? Check this out....see that lil blue KN on top of the big KN? That is the IAT....









Now all the wrapping and crap is OK ( minimum return on time and investment)....but the critical thing is the IAT placement....get a true reading ( not influenced by engine bay heat) and you will see instant results....


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes, I can see we are going to be friends. What I meant was the modern day pre-made things we know as CAI's. I know all about what was going on and had been goin on for ever. Basically exactly what you said, the premade available to the public in mass circulation pieces we know of today.



Do you have any more pics of your setup? Lvoe to see them. 99% of the "CAI's" i've seen for the GTO seem moot to me and would still be drawing in a serious amount of warm air as opposed to cold air they claim to be sucking up. The car just doesn't appear to be designed for a true CAI w/o some cutting and mending.


That said, what kind of intake temps are you reading? Clever little setup.


----------

